# Redlining



## SilentCal (Feb 16, 2004)

Does anyone here Redline?    This is when you highlight the trails that you hike and try to complete all the trails within certain boundaries.   I wonder how many miles of trails the White Mountain region would have?    Basically, I believe you would have to hike all the trails in AMC White Mountain Guide.
I started to do this on a map that I have and the task looks daunting but i guess it could take you to many interesing places off the beaten path.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 16, 2004)

Great, just what I need. ANOTHER goal!


----------



## pepsi (Feb 16, 2004)

And then do them all in winter :lol:


----------



## Max (Feb 17, 2004)

Cal, somewhere I have a coupla maps that I started redlining.  I think I have nearly all the trails covered on the Franconia map between Rt. 3 and Rt. 302, except Skookumchuck.  And I have all but about 7 or 8 on the Presidential map between Rt. 16 and Rt. 2 / 302.  But that's after 30 years of hiking!


----------



## Stephen (Feb 17, 2004)

Since I just joined AMC (yeah, I broke down and did it) and I'm getting a new 27th edition WMG, I figure I can redline the 26th ed. maps. Going to look pitiful for a while.

I was already red-dotting the peaks I had crossed.

-T


----------



## SilentCal (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't consider redlining to be goal like hiking the the 48 was.  I was thinking of it more as a general outline of what you had done and the trails you've happened to take.   I don't have the Skookumchuck either Max and it is trails like that, that are not often used that I'd like to explore next.   Right now I'm working on the AT across New Hampshire.  It does help my redlining cause out but I do get to enjoy some trails that are not hiked too often.     Everyone usually has hiked parts of the Franconia Ridge Trail.  But the trail between the Liberty Springs Trail and Falling Waters Trail sees much less traffic than the rest of it.    It's those sections of trail that Redlining seems to be the most rewarding.


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 17, 2004)

Sky, Ghostdog and I love redlining. Sky actually uses a yellow highlighter and lines the trails on her maps. I never do, I just enjoy hiking them. And there are a thousand trails in the Whites to explore!

The greatest feeling (ok, the 2nd or 3rd) in the world, is to explore new trails, hike into the unknown, to see new views. In the winters (all 4 seasons!) here in the North Country, I go out and just snowshoe/bushwhack into the unknown into the forest. I enjoy it so much. 
__________________
Hiking makes me feel good!


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 18, 2004)

A bit more on redlining. In the Wild River Valley and the Balface/Royce Range in NH, West of the Great Gulf Wilderness, even on a Saturday few hikers are seen in these areas.
_________________
And now there's the Cohos Trail!


----------



## Stephen (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey, I just picked up a great map for this from EMS... it's published by Delorme 2002 and the title is "Trail Map & Guide to the White Mountain National Forest with 250 up-to-date trail descriptions". The whole map is 36"x24" and includes the northern peaks (ie in Berlin and Lancaster) in an inset in the upper left-hand corner. The ISBN is 1991600023.

I, too would like to see some of the obscure trails... but I'd like to do the obivous ones first.

-T


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 7, 2004)

the8re - I have that map in roll form and am planning to frame it for my den.

mtnmagic - the Wild River Valley is one of my most favorite places! I hope to camp in there yet again this year - I've done the Baldface loop as well as going from Carter Hut down to Perkins, and from the campground up to Spruce Brook, and I want to "connect" all those areas and visit what's between.

In spite of my aggressive pursuit of the 48, I think that redlining is a much more "honest" goal. There are no rules about cols or times of year or how many summits on a trip. It's just a matter of "where have I been, what have I seen?"

I should buy another map and start redlining.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 7, 2004)

That is the map I use for highlighting the trails.  I do it as another way to learn more the area besides the summits. Some trails like the Skookumchuck are great finds - Max you must go & do it, it may be the best trail there.  (Besides the Greenleaf below the Hut, Garry G. maintains that)


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that map! I can't remember if I've noticed it before so I'll ask Steve when I revisit the MtnWander. Other than the 6 that come with the AMC Guide, I use the tyvek 2nd edition from map adventures with mileage between points. It is a big size.

Yes the Baldface loop, between the shelter and the knob trail, and all the views above treeline!! 

I once read a great written trip report of a group that hiked the whole Wild River Trail to No Ketchum Pond, camped at the Perkins Notch shelter, up Wildcat River Trail to Carter Lakes, bag Carter Dome and out via Black Angel Trail. That is almost as much time and engery as the entire wildcat/Carter-Moriah Trail.

There are plenty of great hikes and at least 7 or 8 waterfalls that all are worth a visit. Try the Royce/Basin loop some spring to catch two falls before the leaves grow. Five times bigger, taller, and better that the pic in Bolnick's book! The Mad River crossing is easy, lots of rocks to hop.

Sidestory: Stopped to visit the AMC ColdRiver Camp a few springs ago. Mentioned to some of the staff (elderly caretakers and cooks) that we we headed on Rte 113 to visit Mad River Falls. They said it is in Waterville Valley. I said yes that is true, did you know there is also a river about 2 miles north of here with the same name. They didn't know.
_________________
Who wants to go hiking!


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 7, 2004)

That's the third positive nod towards the Skookumchuck that I've read so far.  That's it,  next time I'm up there I gotta try it.   I guess that what redlining is all about,  finding those hidden gems of hikes that are out there.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 7, 2004)

Here's the fourth . . . you'll love it! Try car spotting to the Greenleaf Trail. Eagle Rock is great!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 7, 2004)

And in fact it was from the Mountain Wanderer that I got that map...


Perkins Notch is a great spot but very, very buggy. I was lucky to have been there when it was dry and windy, and going out to No-Ketchum Pond had such a feeling of open wilderness... Mmmmm!


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 7, 2004)

Paul Doherty, former NH F&G officer, author of Smoke From a 1000 Campfires, used to hike there almost every week. What a haul! 

Maybe a little less buggy than Unknown pond but I don't care, it is really spring!

Super pix, thank you for sharing. If that isn't wilderness I don't know what is! In fact I hope in the  near future this area and the Kilkenny become official wilderness areas.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 7, 2004)

I would love them being some type of protected area, but Federal Wilderness comes with too many strings attached. I like having the occasional blaze, regular trail maintenance, and once in a while a bridge. Especially over the Wild. And over by Kilback Pond new puncheons are desperately needed through the several-foot-deep mud.

Unknown Pond wasn't buggy at all in September, but the low water meant taking drinking water from the pond. Ick! At least over by Rogers Ledge there was a clear-flowing rivulet across the trail with some of the most wonderful water I've ever drunk. Either are a great place to camp ... Rogers has a middle-of-nowhere-in-the-woods feeling, and Unknown has beautiful sunsets seen from pondside tentsites.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Places on my map very empty of highlighted trail on my map that I want to :

KR, GG & Castle ravine
North of Route 2
Off of Route 113 except for trail up East Royce
Trails up to Kinsmans from the West side, not F-Notch
Davis Path
Webster Cliff

Agree. Eagle Rock is neat also.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes, Mt Kinsman Trail, it has it al!!. 
A triangle pyramid 2 story "earth house" right out of the 1960's. (Still there, have to know where to look, went again during the winter.) 
A seemingly maze of a trail with many side logging roads with no blazes to keep you guessing if you are on the correct one. 
A sugar shack, an enormous to humungous (depending on time of year!) fire wood pile. An easy brook (except during rain or immediately after) crossing.
Great views from Bald Peak, two small ladders and few hikers, if any on the trail until you hit the Ridge Trail. 
Moose Country and other wonderful animals. It also really is the easiest, quickest route to bag the Kinsmans.


----------

